# Tivo vs. X1 DVR savings



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Does anyone know how Tivo calculates their claimed savings vs. cable boxes? I contacted Comcast to see what I would save if I dropped X1 DVR service and they told me the DVRs are included and I am on the best-priced plan. I don't see how I would save anything then.

Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Not everyone is on a plan that includes the DVR service and device (saving up to $22.50/mo; service+DVR+customer device credit), plus many people avoid the HD Technology Fee using TiVos ($10/mo) ... and then real savings add-up when talking about support for additional TV locations, saving $10 per month per location by using Minis rather than a Comcast digital STB.

If you only have a single TV location and the X1 DVR service and device are included in your plan, then, yeah, tough to compete based strictly on price.


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, Comcast was charging $10 a month for my DVRs. They weren't included.

I also saved about another $1 on taxes, and I think that HD Technology fee.

I still have to pay for HD service, though.

@Mike20878 , what about your bills from previous years? Was the DVR included then too?


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

I'd have to go back and check.

We have multi-room DVR too. I remember calling to try to lower my bill and they proposed switching to X1 service which actually did reduce my bill.

I just wish I could go back to Tivo. It's just so expensive and I don't see how to justify it yet.


----------



## haniwa202 (Jan 28, 2014)

X1 doesn't match Tivo capability yet. Fast play, skip, apps...Tivo has way more. If X1 ups their game, maybe I'll switch. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

The base TiVo has one less tuner. 

I just can't see spending so much. The mini units are expensive on their own too. One of these days I'll hopefully be able to buy one.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mike20878 said:


> Does anyone know how Tivo calculates their claimed savings vs. cable boxes? I contacted Comcast to see what I would save if I dropped X1 DVR service and they told me the DVRs are included and I am on the best-priced plan. I don't see how I would save anything then.





krkaufman said:


> Not everyone is on a plan that includes the DVR service and device (saving up to $22.50/mo; service+DVR+customer device credit), plus many people avoid the HD Technology Fee using TiVos ($10/mo) ... and then real savings add-up when talking about support for additional TV locations, saving $10 per month per location by using Minis rather than a Comcast digital STB.


Our Digital Preferred Double Play package doesn't include a DVR so we're getting the roughly $22.50 savings per month (no HD technology fee required here with no Comcast devices) on our main TiVo and then an additional $10.00 per month for the second TV where we have a Mini.

Which X1 package do you have and how much is it per month (are you on a discounted contract rate now for 1-2 years)?

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> and then an additional $10.00 per month for the second TV where we have a Mini.


Yeah, with 7 TiVo Mini locations, TiVo allowed us to have a setup that Comcast couldn't support technically, and we likely wouldn't embrace financially. (And I now realize my payback spreadsheet failed to take streaming services into account, where a Comcast solution would have required a separate Roku or other device at each TV, further reducing the payback window for the TiVo whole home solution. Surprisingly, TiVo also has failed to include the cost of a separate streaming device in their cost comparisons.)


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Obviously there are no savings if the cable company DVR and associated fees are zero. But you're very lucky to have this option. This is not the case with most cable companies. I figure I've saved at least $5,000 in the years I've used cable card DVRs (Tivo and others). The potential fees for 5 rooms with live TV and DVR access add up quick. I'm saving even more now that I don't have cable TV at all. OTA and OTT gives me all the content I had on cable for about half the price.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Here is a cropped page from my monthly statement. Our total bill is $262.63.

I'm really not sure if we are on a discounted contract rate. I just know when I call they tell me the only way to save is to drop some channels, some of which we watch. The savings was only about $30 a month.

We have the Triple Play with TV, phone, and internet.

Does Tivo's streaming app allow you to cast onto a smart tv?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Mike20878 said:


> Here is a cropped page from my monthly statement. Our total bill is $262.63.


Yeesh. I pay almost $100 less than that, and I have faster Internet. I get my voice from third-party VoIP (practically free), and my equipment is TiVos (which, yeah, I'm not counting the cost of, since I paid them off long ago). But also, I'm a relatively new customer (just about a year now).

You might benefit from switching to Fios. I went the other direction, and saved ~$70 by doing so, but that's because both Fios and Comcast save their best deals for new customers. And, here's an advantage of using TiVos -- they facilitate switching. I just had to swap CableCards and re-run Guided Setup for the new provider, and I didn't lose any recordings or One Passes (the TiVo is smart enough to remap them).

The third-party VoIP also facilitates switching, of course. My dream is to separate the TV service from the Internet service (i.e. using streaming and OTA), but I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mike20878 said:


> Here is a cropped page from my monthly statement.


Wow, that really seems like the Kitchen Sink plan, and would even nullify Minis as a cost savings, at least for the first 3 additional rooms, given the plan includes "Service On Up to 3 Add'l Tv's" -- though this feature would seem to conflict with the $5.99 line item for "Service to Additional TV With TV Adapter," unless you have TV service at 5 locations total (DVR + 3 included locations + 1 location outside plan terms).

$30 in bonus fees beyond the quoted plan price is classic modern Comcast.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> Yeesh. I pay almost $100 less than that, and I have faster Internet. I get my voice from third-party VoIP (practically free), and my equipment is TiVos (which, yeah, I'm not counting the cost of, since I paid them off long ago). But also, I'm a relatively new customer (just about a year now).
> 
> You might benefit from switching to Fios. I went the other direction, and saved ~$70 by doing so, but that's because both Fios and Comcast save their best deals for new customers. And, here's an advantage of using TiVos -- they facilitate switching. I just had to swap CableCards and re-run Guided Setup for the new provider, and I didn't lose any recordings or One Passes (the TiVo is smart enough to remap them).
> 
> The third-party VoIP also facilitates switching, of course. My dream is to separate the TV service from the Internet service (i.e. using streaming and OTA), but I'm not quite there yet.


Wow. Are you still with Fios? Mind if I see your detail charge page? I don't really like Fios, at least I hate their interface (which would be moot with Tivo I guess). But I don't like their On Demand. I think they charge for more things than Comcast.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mike20878 said:


> I don't really like Fios, ... I don't like their On Demand.


Well, that is somewhat alleviated by FiOS On Demand not being supported on the TiVo platform. (i.e. FiOS hasn't developed an app that works on TiVos)


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Mike20878 said:


> Wow. Are you still with Fios?


"I went the other direction" = I switched from Fios to Comcast. That's where I am now. Sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> "I went the other direction" = I switched from Fios to Comcast. That's where I am now. Sorry if that wasn't clear.


Ah, sorry, misread that. What is your other device for $7.45?

What VOIP do you have?

Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> "I went the other direction" = I switched from Fios to Comcast. That's where I am now. Sorry if that wasn't clear.


Wow!! So you went from FiOS with 880Mb/s speeds up to Comcast with only 35Mb/s up?

Fortunately I pay less for FiOS. I have the Ultimate HD tier, Gigabit Internet, and Digital phone for under $152 after all taxes and fees(including cable cards).


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

When I still had cable, my kitchen sink plan (except using Tivos (5 rooms) and Ooma for VOIP) was around $130. That's 150Mbps internet, 200-ish cable channels and HBO. Ooma costs me about $4/month. Since I cut the cord, my total for internet and TV (essentially same channel package I had with cable) is only $100. And all the bogus nickel and dime fees are gone.

I think you'd end up saving money if you un-bundled and used Tivo. $250 seems very high to me for TV, internet and phone. Since they hide the DVR cost in the bundle, you can't see that they're actually probably charging you at least $20 for the privilege. At least they break out the $8 for the box in the second room. All your Tivo Minis would be free, so you'd save $8 there at least.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> "I went the other direction" = I switched from Fios to Comcast. That's where I am now. Sorry if that wasn't clear.
> 
> View attachment 36515





Mike20878 said:


> What is your other device for $7.45?


Good question.

My guess would be that they (@wmcbrine) have two TiVo DVRs with Comcast CableCARDs installed, and the $7.45 reflects, as the billing statement indicates, the $9.95 "Additional Outlet" charge minus the $2.50 "Customer-owned equipment" credit. These used to be separate line items but appear to be merged in this updated billing system.

The thing is... if he has two TiVo DVRs, as seems to be the case based on his above posts and the "Customer owned equipment; First CableCARD in a Single Device" line item, then @wmcbrine should be seeing two separate $2.50 "Customer-owned equipment" credits per month. 'gist: that little checkmark inside that black circle should instead reflect a $2.50/month credit for using customer-owned equipment at the primary outlet.

Comcast is stiffing @wmcbrine $2.50/month, from my reading of his bill.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdavej said:


> At least they break out the $8 for the box in the second room. All your Tivo Minis would be free, so you'd save $8 there at least.


To whom was this comment directed, @wmcbrine or @Mike20878?

@mcbrine's $8 fee is for a second TiVo DVR, so I expect a Mini wouldn't work for him as a substitute.

What's a mystery, at least to me, is why @Mike20878 is being charged that $5.99/month fee for "Service to Additional TV with TV adapter" ... when the bundle terms appear to include "Service On Up To 3 Add'l Tv's." Or does @Mike20878 have Comcast TV service at 5 outlets/TVs, in total (1 DVR/primary + 3 included + 1 add'l)? And given this interpretation of his bill, no financial advantage would be gained until the purchase and installation of the fourth Mini, since the bundle includes both the primary plus three additional outlets -- unless, yeah, they scrapped this bundle in favor of one where TiVo's advantages can be exploited.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Good question.
> 
> My guess would be that they (@wmcbrine) have two TiVo DVRs with Comcast CableCARDs installed, and the $7.45 reflects, as the billing statement indicates, the $9.95 "Additional Outlet" charge minus the $2.50 "Customer-owned equipment" credit. These used to be separate line items but appear to be merged in this updated billing system.
> 
> ...


Sounds minor for Comcast. They charge my parents $300 each month just for Tv and a lower Internet tier. They should be easily paying under $200, yet Comcast has no problem robbing them.

Of course it also doesn't help that my parents don't want to hear the fact that they pay way too much. But I don't push it since my parents are not hurting for money. Since they make more than twice as much in retirement than they did prior to retirement.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Sounds minor for Comcast. They charge my parents $300 each month just for the Tv and a lower Internet tier. They should be easily paying under $200, yet Comcast has no problem robbing them.


Yeah, I was going to add a "beyond standard reaming" disclaimer, but figured that was baked-in.

(Though $300/month seems especially insane.)


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

@krkaufman, Sorry that was for Mike. He has a single DVR, as far as I can tell, and apparently 4? other boxes. I got the number wrong though. It's $6, not $8.

I never thought in a million years I'd ever say this, but I'm kind of glad I have Spectrum. Comcast is easily more than double for about the same level of service. Mike's taxes and fees alone amount to about $30. My entire DirecTV NOW service, including HBO is only $40. That's the really insane part.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

So, here's what we have:

Main DVR
Satellite DVR boxes in two bedrooms and basement.
Basic mini box (whatever they call it) on a small tv in my home office.

So, that's four X1 boxes and one basic box.

Does Ooma work well? Does it allow you to port your old number over?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Mike20878 said:


> Ah, sorry, misread that. What is your other device for $7.45?


A second CableCard TiVo (one Bolt, one Roamio). I also have three Minis.



> _What VOIP do you have?_


Google Voice + Callcentric (for caller ID names and 911). $1.95 a month, all to Callcentric.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Mike20878 said:


> Does Ooma work well? Does it allow you to port your old number over?


Have used it for many years in 2 homes. Ported both land line numbers into it. Works very well, but not as many bells and whistles as more expensive services, unless you opt for the $10 plan which has all the bells and whistles. For example, for my $4, I get number caller ID only, not name. Doesn't matter though because my cordless phones show the name if the number is in my contact list.

Downside of Ooma is you have to buy their $100 VOIP box and get charged $40 to port. But it pays for itself pretty quickly.

There are others like Obihai and Magic Jack that may be cheaper, even free, but I don't have any experience with them. Vonage is typically more expensive than cable company VOIP.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Wow!! So you went from FiOS with 880Mb/s speeds up to Comcast with only 35Mb/s up?


No, I went from Fios @ 50/50 to Comcast @ 100/6, which I soon upgraded to 1000/35. 

It wasn't entirely voluntary. I've talked about this elsewhere... I _wanted_ to go to Fios 1000/1000 (or 940/880, or whatever it is). However, there was no sane path to that for me, except to become a "new" customer. But first, I wanted to port out the phone number that'd we've had for twenty-five years... and once I did that, Verizon cancelled my other services, and screwed up my account to the point where they couldn't restore service anytime soon, nor could they open a new account. I ran on cell data until I got Comcast in.

I probably will go back to Fios... soon? I do still want that upload.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mike20878 said:


> Here is a cropped page from my monthly statement. Our total bill is $262.63.
> 
> I'm really not sure if we are on a discounted contract rate. I just know when I call they tell me the only way to save is to drop some channels, some of which we watch. The savings was only about $30 a month.
> 
> We have the Triple Play with TV, phone, and internet


Yikes, that's pretty hefty, but it is does appear to be the you get everything plan. To drop down to a Triple Play bundle that doesn't have equipment (and saves you $50 per month) you drop from Digital Premier to Digital Preferred channel list with Showtime, Starz and The Movie Channel and not Sports Entertainment Package (you can add HBO and the SEP back in but it reduces the savings). As you indicated, you can save more by reducing the number of pay movie channels you get so you might want to look at the other non-equipment packages and see what channels you really need. (We're on a Double Play package with Digital Preferred plus HBO and Performance Pro Internet service at 150Mbps). Internet service speed also plays a part as you can drop from Blast to Performance Pro and save money. With Performance Pro having been upgraded to 150Mbps in many Comcast areas which is where Blast used to be this can save money as well.

Scott


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I save $40 per month. X1 $10 ($20 - $10), $10HD fee, $10 x2 satellite boxes.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

One of the channels they proposed nixing was trutv. But we like the impractical jokers.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Mike20878 said:


> One of the channels they proposed nixing was trutv. But we like the impractical jokers.


Adam Ruins Everything + March Madness


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Good question.
> 
> My guess would be that they (@wmcbrine) have two TiVo DVRs with Comcast CableCARDs installed, and the $7.45 reflects, as the billing statement indicates, the $9.95 "Additional Outlet" charge minus the $2.50 "Customer-owned equipment" credit. These used to be separate line items but appear to be merged in this updated billing system.
> 
> ...


I think pricing may vary by location and whether there are any cards grandfathered in.
$9.95 for a single cablecard
$11.45 for a pair of cable cards.

1 cablecard total: $9.95 - $2.50 = $7.45
2 cablecards total: $11.45 - $2.50 = $8.95
3 cablecards total: $11.45 - $2.50 + $9.95 - $2.50 = $16.40
4 cablecards total: $11.45 - $2.50 + $11.45 - $2.50 = $17.90
etc.

If one doesn't have a DVR from Comcast, I assume the initial cablecard is free, so don't count that in the above.

This is correct to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

mdavej said:


> Have used it for many years in 2 homes. Ported both land line numbers into it. Works very well, but not as many bells and whistles as more expensive services, unless you opt for the $10 plan which has all the bells and whistles. For example, for my $4, I get number caller ID only, not name. Doesn't matter though because my cordless phones show the name if the number is in my contact list.
> 
> Downside of Ooma is you have to buy their $100 VOIP box and get charged $40 to port. But it pays for itself pretty quickly.
> 
> There are others like Obihai and Magic Jack that may be cheaper, even free, but I don't have any experience with them. Vonage is typically more expensive than cable company VOIP.


Vonage can be cheap depending on how many non-toll-free numbers you call in a month. 5 cents/minute on the Pay As You Go plan. Just have to be careful. I think you have to call for the Pay As You Go plan.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

HerronScott said:


> Yikes, that's pretty hefty, but it is does appear to be the you get everything plan. To drop down to a Triple Play bundle that doesn't have equipment (and saves you $50 per month) you drop from Digital Premier to Digital Preferred channel list with Showtime, Starz and The Movie Channel and not Sports Entertainment Package (you can add HBO and the SEP back in but it reduces the savings). As you indicated, you can save more by reducing the number of pay movie channels you get so you might want to look at the other non-equipment packages and see what channels you really need. (We're on a Double Play package with Digital Preferred plus HBO and Performance Pro Internet service at 150Mbps). Internet service speed also plays a part as you can drop from Blast to Performance Pro and save money. With Performance Pro having been upgraded to 150Mbps in many Comcast areas which is where Blast used to be this can save money as well.
> 
> Scott


It's also worth comparing Digital Preferred with _Digital Starter with a $9.99 Digital Preferred promotional addon_. The channel lineup won't be the same, but close enough for me at least.

Is your HBO included still, or is that an addon?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TKnight206 said:


> It's also worth comparing Digital Preferred with _Digital Starter with a $9.99 Digital Preferred promotional addon_. The channel lineup won't be the same, but close enough for me at least.
> 
> Is your HBO included still, or is that an addon?


If this is for me versus the OP, HBO is an addon but we managed to get a 2 year contracted special price of $89.99 for our Double Play package (Digital Preferred plus Performance Pro Internet at 150Mbps) and then another $10 for HBO so I think I'm good until 2020. 

And we've been using Vonage for years for our landline phone number (but considering switching to Ooma based on some posts here).

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TKnight206 said:


> think pricing may vary by location and whether there are any cards grandfathered in.
> $9.95 for a single cablecard
> $11.45 for a pair of cable cards.
> 
> ...


The $11.45 comes from the standard $9.95 outlet fee (which includes the first CableCARD free), plus a $1.50 bump for a second CableCARD needed for an older device that doesn't support Multi-stream CableCARDs (M-Cards).

The pricing reflects a bill where the associated Comcast plan doesn't include hardware for the primary outlet. That would be rare enough these days, but I hope there's no one out there using two TiVo DVRs lacking support for M-Cards (a $10 or $20 hit per month that could go to paying-down a shiny new 4-tuner Roamio or BOLT).


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> The $11.45 comes from the standard $9.95 outlet fee (which includes the first CableCARD free), plus a $1.50 bump for a second CableCARD needed for an older device that doesn't support Multi-stream CableCARDs (M-Cards).
> 
> The pricing reflects a bill where the associated Comcast plan doesn't include hardware for the primary outlet. That would be rare enough these days, but I hope there's no one out there using two TiVo DVRs lacking support for M-Cards (a $10 or $20 hit per month that could go to paying-down a shiny new 4-tuner Roamio or BOLT).


Without going into too much detail, my situation.
X1 is free ($9.95 discount)
$1.50 cablecard (grandfathered into this price)
$11.45 for two more cablecards
$5.00 in customer-owned equipment credits (that's $2.50 times two)
My equipment cost is $12.95, but that's effectively $7.95 with my credits.
X1, three cablecards (TiVo, TiVo, older TV with cablecard slot)

If anyone is paying for their X1 (AnyRoom DVR), it normally doesn't hurt to ask the loyalty dept. for a discount. However, if you have anything grandfathered on your account, be extra careful. There is always the risk that it gets removed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TKnight206 said:


> X1


What does this mean? Do you also have a Xfinity X1 DVR box? If so, what you *should* be paying, per otherwise standard pricing, would be ...

X1 $0
TiVo w/ CableCARD $9.95 - $2.50 (add'l outlet - coc credit)
TiVo w/ CableCARD $9.95 - $2.50
TV w/ CableCARD $9.95 - $2.50 *
----
Total $22.35

* Though I'm not sure how they'd handle the CableCARD in the TV; if the TV is in a different room than either TiVo, it should be billed as an additional outlet; if it's the monitor for either TiVo, it might be arguable that it's the same outlet and so the TV's CableCARD could be billed as a second card for the TiVo outlet, dropping the total to $16.40 (2x$7.45 + $1.50).


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

mdavej said:


> Have used it for many years in 2 homes. Ported both land line numbers into it. Works very well, but not as many bells and whistles as more expensive services, unless you opt for the $10 plan which has all the bells and whistles. For example, for my $4, I get number caller ID only, not name. Doesn't matter though because my cordless phones show the name if the number is in my contact list.
> 
> Downside of Ooma is you have to buy their $100 VOIP box and get charged $40 to port. But it pays for itself pretty quickly.
> 
> There are others like Obihai and Magic Jack that may be cheaper, even free, but I don't have any experience with them. Vonage is typically more expensive than cable company VOIP.


FWIW, the Ooma Telo VOIP box can be purchased for $75 or less new, and the $40 fee for porting a number is waived if you opt for the feature-rich Premium subscription plan.

I've had Ooma Premium for over two years and like it very much, having switched over from an AT&T landline.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

chiguy50 said:


> FWIW, the Ooma Telo VOIP box can be purchased for $75 or less new, and the $40 fee for porting a number is waived if you opt for the feature-rich Premium subscription plan.


Enabling IFTTT integration, and then displaying CallerID info to our TiVo boxes, is a big pull, for me, towards the Premier plan. (Black Friday rapidly approaches; might finally be time.)


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

If I made the leap I'd probably reduce the number of rooms with a dvr box. I'm not sure how TiVo can claim increased savings for each room added.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mike20878 said:


> If I made the leap I'd probably reduce the number of rooms with a dvr box. I'm not sure how TiVo can claim increased savings for each room added.


Because very few Comcast plans include the cost of service to additional rooms, so each Mini used in place of a Comcast-supplied digital box saves $9.95 per month. The first 3 Minis installed would provide ZERO monthly cost savings under your current plan.

As an example, we have a Roamio Pro DVR and 6 Minis under a typical Comcast plan than includes the primary outlet, so our monthly hardware cost is ($2.50) ... 7 TV locations netting a $2.50 credit per month, saving upwards of $60/month relative to using Comcast-supplied hardware (plus another $10 by avoiding the HD Technology Fee).

p.s. Deploying multiple TiVo DVRs, rather than Minis, doesn't net the same savings; really just the $2.50/month credit per DVR used in place of a Comcast-supplied box.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

So you paid 6x180 for the minis?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I paid $69 for most of my Minis - "refurbs" from Woot years ago. Even got a couple for around $50 from ebay when the new Minis first came out (people dumping the old ones). I funded my Tivo purchases by selling my old Windows Media Center extenders and extra tuners. My payback was about 10 months vs. box rental fees. I have tons of Tivo hardware, but have never bought any of it new. 

$180 per Mini would be hard for me to swallow. I still see used ones on ebay as low as $100.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Hmm, ok. That's more doable.


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

I switched from Comcast Triple Play, to using Ooma for VoIP, in December 2015.

I pay about $4.47 a month for regular Ooma. They usually have a promotion where you get Ooma Premiere free for 30 days. During that time, you can port your current Comcast number. That's what I did.

As others have said, it costs $40.

It takes about 2 - 3 weeks to port it. Then, I cancelled the Ooma Premiere trial.

I think I saved at least $20 from not having the voice portion of Triple Play.

Then, there was at least 1 fee I didn't have to pay through Comcast.

Also saved a few dollars on taxes from Comcast.


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

As others have said, I don't know what that $5.99 charge under additional equipment is for.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

nuraman00 said:


> As others have said, I don't know what that $5.99 charge under additional equipment is for.


On my bill? I explained it's a basic box for a small tv in my home office.


----------

